# Home theater/Bar/games room projector



## chatza (May 10, 2008)

Hi there im new here im wanting to create a HT/Bar/Ninteno Wii room which will be a general viewing area for adults and kids.

Just wondering what way i should go with a projector as the room may be used during the day to watch a footy match or play nintendo.

I want an LCD and im on a budget max $1500 Aud for projector

But if i could use a cheaper one i will. there is alot of cheap chinese stuff on ebay for 400-600 but has a native res of 800x600 with hdmi input is this enough?
alot of mates say spend up and get a HD projector as its the way of the future and you will be left behind in a year or two. 

Here are some pictures of the room as is. (looks shocking at the moment)
7x5m roof 2m high 

Any ideas appriciated


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Daniel, Welcome to the Shack!

The room size is fairly good and will serve well as an entertainment area. Your biggest issue that I can see from the photos is that the entire room has brick walls and this will be very tough to control reflection of the sound. Treatment of the surfaces will be a must using some sort of acoustic panels strategically placed throughout the room.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

chatza said:


> Hi there im new here im wanting to create a HT/Bar/Ninteno Wii room which will be a general viewing area for adults and kids.


Welcome to the Shack!


> Just wondering what way i should go with a projector as the room may be used during the day to watch a footy match or play nintendo.


You need a very bright projector and a Grey screen


> I want an LCD and im on a budget max $1500 Aud for projector


It seems you are in Australia, and Prof will be your best bet for such an advice. I believe it won't be long since he shimes in 
What are your options in the 720p category? Panny 200 looks looks a great competitor.


> But if i could use a cheaper one i will. there is alot of cheap chinese stuff on ebay for 400-600 but has a native res of 800x600 with hdmi input is this enough?


Maybe but you hardly have a good PQ with such a business projector...and it is very likely you'll suffer from screen door effect


> alot of mates say spend up and get a HD projector as its the way of the future and you will be left behind in a year or two.


Yeah that's right!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi chatza and welcome to the Shack...



chatza said:


> I want an LCD and im on a budget max $1500 Aud for projector
> 
> But if i could use a cheaper one i will. there is alot of cheap chinese stuff on ebay for 400-600 but has a native res of 800x600 with hdmi input is this enough?
> alot of mates say spend up and get a HD projector as its the way of the future and you will be left behind in a year or two.


I'm inclined to agree with them...If you can't afford a 1080p projector at this time, then I would seriously look at a 720p..
With a budget of $1500 you are very limited in your choice of projectors and there is only one 720p. LCD projector in that price range I would recommend..The Benq W500..
If you shop around, you should be able to find one for about that price..



> Here are some pictures of the room as is. (looks shocking at the moment)
> 7x5m roof 2m high


That's a good size room and you should be able to set up a nice theatre..
A plan of the room would help us considerably in making recommendations..


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I like my W500....i got it for $700 so you should have no problem with a $1500 budget even if they nail you on shipping.

I just ordered a mits hc1500 for my parents and cant wait to compare them. I do like my lens shift on the W500 though, very easy setup with no keystoning.


----------



## chatza (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the sugestions im split with ideas of get a cheap one that does 800x600 res about 2000Lumins 16:9 or save for a bit (a long bit) and get a full HD projector. or a short throw if i can find one because you dont want heads in the screen when playing Ninteno Wii 
BTW im not ultra fussy i mostly want a big screen for now and happy to upgrade later. 
All so with a room that size im looking at a sony surround sound 5.1 850w rms with sattelite speakers. currently $350 down from $550 AUD

Heres a plan of the room.
Green - potental projector placement 
Red - Potental Couch and Heater placement
windows face west but can easily block light


Heres my roof any sugestons how to mount the projector it as it is floor boards under the white parts.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

chatza said:


> BTW im not ultra fussy i mostly want a big screen for now and happy to upgrade later.


In which case, I would just get a 480p. projector for now and up grade later..
You can probably pick one up for about $1000.00, or even less secondhand..



> All so with a room that size im looking at a sony surround sound 5.1 850w rms with sattelite speakers. currently $350 down from $550 AUD


Sounds like a good deal..



> Heres my roof any sugestons how to mount the projector it as it is floor boards under the white parts.


Are you saying that there's just floor boards above your head...no actual ceiling space?


----------

